# SWAG GIVEAWAY: What Are You Working On Today (Share Pictures!)



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

uhhh.... different job. I can do that ya know. Work on cabinets that go in different houses. As a matter of fact, I do that all the time. :laughing:

And what are these "guys" you speak of?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Leo G said:


> uhhh.... different job. I can do that ya know. Work on cabinets that go in different houses. As a matter of fact, I do that all the time. :laughing:
> 
> And what are these "guys" you speak of?


Not your fault ! When the G/C Sets the cabinet man up two months before the drywall Is loaded ??? Ya kinda know who ain't running show up to the mark. I mean really? It ain't rocket surgery !


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, considering one man is going to fill an 8000+ sf house, I'm going to need a head start. Plus now it seems I'm doing the PVC trim out on the front porch and the back deck. So a kitchen, pantry, a few bathrooms, multi layer crown, baseboard, doors, wainscoting and probably more. I'm going to need that head start. Plus me, myself and I will probably need to find a few more guys.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

What am I working on?

A happy family.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Wrecking out this abomination of a kitchen to start building new cabinets. 










And finishing the evening off on my dock


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Got that cabinet installed today. The crown turned out to be proprietary. It's an 1/8" bigger than the standard 3 5/8" ogee-cove crown. Plus it's a 45-45 crown instead of a 52-38. So I ordered the cutter after trying 4 places to get it as stock. Gotta make the small panel that goes above the fridge too.

So when the crown comes in I can put it up. For now they can put the 42" fridge in.

Back wall was plumb, had a 1/8" curve in it. From the front of the cab to the back, the floor was off by about 3/16". Across the 42" where the fridge will go the floor dropped 1/4". Old houses are always a joy to install cabinets in.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Playing plummer.


----------



## dmcarnes (Dec 13, 2015)

Prepping for the glass man and bidding a siding job


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lake cottage remodel. Total gut, new MEPs, spray foam, Marvin and Marvin Integrity windows and doors, some reclaimed lumber stuff, including cabinets, ect.... new cedar decks (just added, those are the old ones) and we will do a boat dock remodel. I had the pics on my phone, I'll take more when I get back from vacation. 

The hole in the dirt pic is going to be a cedar entry deck with a planter. Just figuring out the drainage system today. Series of pipes and I'm pouring mud in the hole and contouring to dump the water over the driveway before we build anything over it. Lower section near garage sheathing was replaced with backer board before waterproofing. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Skip trowel texturing some ceilings.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

New Job: getting my gun zeroed before I go to the 300-600 yard range. Next stop Wyoming. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Roofing


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Working with my <sarcasm> Favorite <sarcasm/> grouting product. Hate working with the crap and it's ilk, but subway tile always looks cool when it's done.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Working on this quick little wireless link install.

Also have some grandstream dect phones to program


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just started up a desktop. 13 years ago I put in a pair of floor to ceiling cabinets with a window seat in between. They want me to build a desktop surface to go in between them without removing the window seat or without legs to support the desktop.

The top will be 70" wide and 32" deep. The cabinets are only 14 1/2" deep. So to get the support I'll need I'm going to make a torsion box with some arms.










It'll support the top like this









The top will have this shape. The points on the straight to radius will be rounded.









Got the Cherry today and milled it up and glued it up.









Sodium vapor lighting gives it that wonderful sick color. It'll be stained a med dark brown to match a smaller desk in the room.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Couple days ago I dropped off a molding sample to have a cutter made. Picked it up today and set up the Williams & Hussey and ran 15' of the new molding.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Couple days ago I dropped off a molding sample to have a cutter made. Picked it up today and set up the Williams & Hussey and ran 15' of the new molding.




A Williams and Hussey will be one of my first purchases once I get a shop up


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The crown that was on the cabinets looked to be a standard 3 5/8" ogee-cove. But noooooo..... It was 3 3/4". The ogee section was about 1/8" longer then anything standard I compared it to. So $202.06 later I have 15' of molding.

But the nice thing is now I have a non-standard cutter myself. Love selling molding that no one else can match..:shifty:


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

We just finished this up.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Beatin on rocks!! For three days straight!! ;(













Next week I'll be beding and grouting, more reasons to post 👍


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

kixnbux said:


> New Fascia going on a little farmhouse




You changing the roof too? Shingles look real short in the pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> You changing the roof too? Shingles look real short in the pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep new going on today


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I donated a considerable donation (for me) to the local trades program through the school this year. Our school pissed me off so bad with what you just said and 100 other inefficiencies, complete ineptitude and an unwillingness to listen to people who actually know how to do what they are supposedly teaching that I removed my company from their BS.
> 
> One of our divisions of our HBA is doing their own trades training outside of the school and funding it themselves. Myself and 3 other builders are discussing doing the same thing with a tiny house the school year following this one. Remove the BS.
> 
> It's sad the education system is actually getting in the way of their kids getting educated.....


I was going to do it as a favor to my machinery guy who sold them all the stuff. He asked if I would come and how much I would charge him. I told him don't sweat it, I'll schedule it on a light day of work in the shop and I'd be happy to do it if it helped him sell more stuff and to just take care of me with a used planer or something else later on. 

I told him when they were meeting in the other room (and we could watch them) while waiting for them to get done I told him "it's my going rate." He smiled and said, "sure we shouldn't double it?"

Machinery guy told me afterwards something that is so true. "Those who can do it, do it. Those that can't... Teach"

I tried to show them a ton of little tricks and it was all, "well here's how I do it," followed up "with what's the advantage to your way." We're talking basics here, like never going with the cutterhead on a shaper or making sure you have a straight line before running a board through a table saw. They just didn't get it. Plain and simple, I do some stupid **** from time to time but I was amazed that there were so many blades spinning at high rpm's and the one's "in the know" are about as savvy as my 5 year old son.

They got angry with me because I told them they cannot rough out cuts for letters on a 1/2hp scroll saw on 3/4" sapele using .024 crown blade. I tried telling them this is simple shop knowledge. They don't even know what they don't know.

It was sickening. I tried to tell them to let me have 2 days with them and I could show them how to do the basics. We'll see if they will or not but it seems like their ego's are more important than actual knowledge.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No, it's not where I'm sleeping this week.

Got suckered into parging a section of wall with a possibility of rain in the forecast. Yup, it rained.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> No, it's not where I'm sleeping this week.
> 
> Got suckered into parging a section of wall with a possibility of rain in the forecast. Yup, it rained.


I was wondering:whistling

I mean I know you can rough it but that's a bit extreme:laughing:


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Yesterday was radiator covers.


How much does the little guy make an hour?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> No, it's not where I'm sleeping this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Got suckered into parging a section of wall with a possibility of rain in the forecast. Yup, it rained.




Look at this cool project I made with these reclaimed pallets. Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Builders Inc. said:


> Look at this cool project I made with these reclaimed pallets. Haha


That's it, I'm calling HGTV.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> No, it's not where I'm sleeping this week.
> 
> Got suckered into parging a section of wall with a possibility of rain in the forecast. Yup, it rained.


Between your fire starting skills and tent master pieces you'll be golden if you ever end up homeless...:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Between your fire starting skills and tent master pieces you'll be golden if you ever end up homeless...:laughing:


If more people see how he works, I predict his homelessness will be rushing towards him like a freight train.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, everybody liked Amos McCoy.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If more people see how he works, I predict his homelessness will be rushing towards him like a freight train.


:laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

META said:


> How much does the little guy make an hour?


Hopefully he'll make me good money when he's older. Right now, he's apprenticing for free. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Hopefully he'll make me good money when he's older. Right now, he's apprenticing for free. :laughing:


Do you give him a diaper changing break. Pretty sure theirs a law for that somewhere. :laughing: 

I started going to the jobsite with my dad when I was 4. One time a union rep came by and my dad gave me an expired union card and told me to go show that gentlemen your union card. I didn't think that guy would ever stop laughing.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Carpet in and final payment on total.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh! It is time for this drawing, huh? Let me close this thread for a moment while I remove my bumps and get this done. I will re-open it when it is done.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Leo G said:


> Just started up a desktop. 13 years ago I put in a pair of floor to ceiling cabinets with a window seat in between. They want me to build a desktop surface to go in between them without removing the window seat or without legs to support the desktop.
> 
> The top will be 70" wide and 32" deep. The cabinets are only 14 1/2" deep. So to get the support I'll need I'm going to make a torsion box with some arms.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Leo! You are our winner! :clap:

Send me a PM to let me know if you prefer the swag giveaway or if you prefer the points. If you want swag, I will need a tshirt size too.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is now open again.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Go Leo!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations Leo! :thumbup:


----------

